# Truck Simulator



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello all

Are there any games for my XBOX that i can get as a truck simulator?

I'd also be interested in a Simulator for my PC after seeing a few YouTube videos and it being rather cool! 

I run Linux on my Desktop, so it would need to be compatible with Linux :thumb:

What would you recommend?

cheers guys


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi mate i play Euro truck simulator, fantasic game with decent graphics etc.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Cheers Tommy, I take it, thats a Desktop based game? 

Is this compatible on all platforms?

I will have a search! :thumb:


----------

